# Watch Out: Big Wood in the Ark downstream of Florence.



## TimberTroll (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some monster cottonwoods floating down the Ark right now. I saw two today which were at least 60 feet long with 3 foot diameter trunks. One was basically a log with some smaller branches projecting off of it and the other was a full blown live tree, same size. They were surrounded by smaller pieces of drift wood.

I don't know if a bank collapsed somewhere or what, but there is some big stuff moving downriver.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

My buddy needs a boat but sounds like he could just catch one of these 'monster pulverizers' for a joyride. What section btw?


----------



## TimberTroll (Oct 18, 2007)

This was in Portland (just east of Florence), but I am quite sure they came from somewhere upstream.  I sometimes get out on the river at the Florence River Park and practice, so these things gave me some pause.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

TT, I thought it might just be you (big wood) out on the river for a run. My bad


----------

